# Best death scenes.



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2007)

Santino 'Sonny' Corleone gets swiss-cheez'd at the toll booth. 

Pvt. Hudson [Bill Paxton] in Aliens.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2007)

Last girl who dies in Friday the 13th VII


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 18, 2007)

Most manly tears: Leonidas in 300
Most lulz: Dude on a toilet in Jurassic Park


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 18, 2007)

Sergeant Elias' death in Platoon. That was the fucking saddest death I've seen in a movie. It was kinda badass too.


----------



## Ico (Dec 18, 2007)

The bandit that gets destroyed in 7 pieces in 1 sec by Hiko in Samurai X Trust,,pretty much in the beginning.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 18, 2007)

Captain Kirk in Star Trek Generations
Uncle Ben in Spider-Man & Spider-Man 3

Not that great death scenes but the best ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 18, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Santino 'Sonny' Corleone gets swiss-cheez'd at the toll booth.



I thought that was some excellent movie making.

One of my favorites is from "Leon" or The Professional, at the end when Stansfield shot Leon.

"This is for Matilda..."

BOOM

That was incredible.


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 19, 2007)

The death of the "Ayatollah of Rock 'n Rolla" in Road Warrior, and in the original "The Killer" Chow Yun Fat snipes this guy 3 times to kill him: head, chest, then in the back, all from a small boat!


----------



## shadow__nin (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is the scene that popped in my head, his body just explodes:amazed
[YOUTUBE]Mij8AcdW7sU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 20, 2007)

The Hoff said:


> Last girl who dies in Friday the 13th VII



the sleeping bag death scene!!! lmfao


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2007)

Samuel L. Jackson is Deep Blue Sea.  Funniest death scene ever


----------



## Masurao (Dec 20, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Samuel L. Jackson is Deep Blue Sea.  Funniest death scene ever


----------



## Bochi (Dec 20, 2007)

Roy Batty (Rutger Hauer) in Blade Runner.
It was cool!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQcUS4chhc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iDrum (Dec 20, 2007)

Boromir dying at the end of Fellowship of the Rings is one of my favorites.


----------



## tinlunlau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd say the death scenes in "The Warlords" but if I was specific, I'd be spoiling it for those who've never got the chance to enjoy.

Tony Leung Chiu-Wai's death scene in "Infernal Affairs" was brilliantly executed.
I liked the added touch with the elevator door closing and opening constantly cuz either his head or his feet gets in the way.  They did that in "The Departed" as well.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 20, 2007)

I Am Legend spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Robert Neville throws a grenade and sacrifices himself to save the woman.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nanny hangs herself after being hypnotized by evil dog.


----------



## p4poetic (Dec 21, 2007)

A thought provoking but slightly morbid topic...lol

Xena - Series finale. Shot with thousands of arrows and than decapitated.


----------



## Denji (Dec 21, 2007)

Emil in Robocop


----------



## Warsmith (Dec 21, 2007)

The white cop in King of New York by none other than the Walken himself


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2007)

Warsmith said:


> The white cop in King of New York by none other than the Walken himself



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ydIMxoaebA8[/YOUTUBE]

Frank White ain't nothin to fuck with. Walken is the fuckin man.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

On final destination 3, the staple gun!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2007)

constantine when his student got slamed up the ceiling :amazed

bride of chucky when tiffany threw a glass bottle at the ceiling cutting the newlyweds to pieces


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just awesome .......*

[YOUTUBE]s4JwoAg0jnA[/YOUTUBE]
..... from A Nightmare on Elm Street.

[YOUTUBE]tA691o7G_ZA[/YOUTUBE]
..... from Day of the Dead.


*Performance wise ......*

Jack Vincenne's (played by Kevin Spacey) death in L.A. Confidential. 

Medic Irwin Wade's death in Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2007)

^the zombie one was the most gruesome thing i ever saw..fake but gruesome (guy screaming while getting his head ripped off)


----------



## Boromir (Jan 21, 2008)

Boromir in The Fellowship of the Ring. He took down at least a dozen of the motherfuckers with him.

And in the Dawn of the Dead remake, the Mexican mall guard who blew himself up.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Sean Connery in The Untouchables.

Just so awesome.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jan 21, 2008)

The opening scene from _Ghost Ship_.

Not for children or the squeamish:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really mean it:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]i4aunojrI7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 21, 2008)

"Deadly Friend"

[YOUTUBE]lSW2pPlZF-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2008)

The chick that blows up in cloverfield.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YykfDFEk3y8[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best death scenes for one of the best villains ever. Callahan merks Scorpio.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 22, 2008)

Lewliet aka L from death note


----------



## Keme (Jan 23, 2008)

For me, one of the best death scenes occurred in the film, “Death Proof.” Kurt Russell plowed head on into a car full of girls, totally destroying them. The manner in which each woman died, completely blew me away. I had to watch the clip over several times, for it was that intense.

Rose McGowan’s death was rather harsh but hilarious to an extent.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 23, 2008)

Some good choices here!

Another one that sticks out to me is from Saving Private Ryan where that French guy stabs one of the American soldiers and telling him to be quiet in his arms as he digs the knife deeper. Even though the guy is dying and a colleague was quite close by to shout out iirc he still kept quiet. That guy was a pretty weak and scared soldier, but had the chance to become a hero by helping out his teammates and it looked like he was going to. We could see his struggle to change himself  before not subdued and not being able to do anything in the end.

It probably wasn't the best death of a character, in fact it was a pathetic death by that guy but it was very different from the way some of the more heroic soldiers have been portrayed to die, which is the reason why I liked it - even if it was pretty sad. 

Leon's death, Maximus (Russell Crowe) in Gladiator and Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop were pretty awesome deaths as well.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]lYlpDd_erR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2008)

The Hybrid having all of it's insides sucked into outer space in _Alien: Ressurection_.

The Penguin being carried away by his army into the sewer in _Batman Returns_.

Bond Villains being everything from shot, electrocuted and dropped into radioactive chemicals to being sucked out of airplanes, sucked into space, having their secret bases dropped onto their faces and being blown up by a Compressed Gas pellet-bullet shoved into their mouths.

Bond Villain victims being fed to shark's and pirahana's, electrocuted in their chairs, having "pressing engagements", being covered in paint, crushed by automatic doors, and being killed by the worlds deadliest Yo-Yo.

The guy in Scarface who got Chainsawed to death.

_Big Trouble in Little China_, both Lo-Pan being stabbed in the head and Thunder blowing himself up.

Wow...movies are sick.


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 23, 2008)

I've got the very best kill. The Omen (Original) Glass-Pane-Head-Decapitation Kill.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLlSjyZupzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blueava21 (Jan 23, 2008)

Mine is real sappy, Mufasa's death in Lion King. First movie as a kid to really upset me.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 24, 2008)

I found this death scene amusing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvlDg4_2sks&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -18 (Jan 24, 2008)

The death of Lennie, by George himself...


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2008)

Demolition Man when the dude ripped out a random guy's eye with a corkscrew.


----------



## ymcauloser (Jan 24, 2008)

Turistas, fairly pointless movie but holy hell this is definitely the most gruesome scene I've ever seen, and I've seen plenty.

Warning: GRUESOME, but its just movie

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8flT01FFGv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked the assassinations of all the Dons and Moe Greene from The Godfather.  Likely the most classic movie scene ever, and the Moe Greene Special is still popular haha.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my clear favorites:


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 24, 2008)

Capt. Rhodes on Day of the Dead

"CHOOOOOOKE ON ITTTTTTTTT"


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 24, 2008)

*BraveHeart*

-Mel Gibson-


----------



## Jayka (Jan 24, 2008)

The opening scene of Cliffhanger is very memorable to me, when it comes to this subject...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]waDrf4fAq_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## infinite (Jan 24, 2008)

Draco in dragonheart.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jan 24, 2008)

Noah from The Village.
Ha


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Jimmy, his name was gets his head blown off in the backseat of Samuel L. Jackson's car by John Travolta in Pulp Fiction. Classic.


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 25, 2008)

I just saw the ending of.... *Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street*. 

That last death was award worthy, by itself....  

However, when you take into account that it was part of a scene that included a climatic string of deaths, and the greatest revelations of the film....  

...It becomes one of the most EPIC DEATH scenes I've ever seen. *dies* 






P.S. That movie was nothing like what I was expecting... It has been truly screwed over in the marketing department....  (Had I known it was that good, I'd of been at the theater the day it was first released)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

i like the ending scene in kiss of the dragon
technically he was brought back to life, but i also like the scene in constantine at the end
-sad ones - braveheart and gladiator


----------

